# modchipsdirect



## magico29 (Jun 23, 2018)

i havent receive my sx pro
and customer service got nasty at me,take a look guys.

1-It got delayed 3 days out of china
we have stock now
it will ship to you soon with tracking
thanks

2-
Hi
How many orders do you think we have
10?
It is more than that. We are busy packing orders
If you want a full 100% refund please just let me know
Emails like this dont actually help at all. They dont provide
constructive feedback
just a waste of time.

3-
Ok, i will cancel your order then and you can order from somewhere else
You cool with that?

i did answer:whatever you like
am gonna post all conversation every where if you cancel my order.
people is going to see who you are.

and then the m flower chill out.


----------



## j0hnny (Jun 23, 2018)

But what were your emails? Sounds like they thought you were being a pushy cunt.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

You think these are billion $ corporations that really care if you post on message boards?

Everybody is harassing them and not making it easier dealing with cancellations because they can't process quickly. All the shit is slowing it all down.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 23, 2018)

Soluble said:


> You think these are billion $ corporations that really care if you post on message boards?
> 
> Everybody is harassing them and not making it easier dealing with cancellations because they can't process quickly. All the shit is slowing it all down.


you think billion $ corporations care if you post on  message boards?
the DGAF
 small businesses  probably care  more

that said i only email MCD once so far
there is obvioulsy a  problem with  the shipments
i have only seen one review video so far
i have only seen one video fo an actual  unit out in the wild so far
 if the reviewers did not even get them till yesterday then i am sure mine will be very late in shipping since i am second batch
OP  does need to chill out
it's not MCD fault it is TX for botching thee release
but i could care less there is nothing really  i am that anxious to play besides SMO
i have not even  got  an  SD card yet
i


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh my God. The amount of crying the past few days has become unbearable..


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

weatMod said:


> you think billion $ corporations care if you post on  message boards?
> the DGAF
> small businesses  probably care  more
> 
> ...


Never dealt with Chinese manufacturers and distributers before? I purchased 30 pallets from a plastic manufacturing company. Was shorted a lot of product. They just stopped contacting me and changed their phone number. I'm now 18 months into the fight. They don't care, trust me!


----------



## weatMod (Jun 23, 2018)

Soluble said:


> Never dealt with Chinese manufacturers and distributers before? I purchased 30 pallets from a plastic manufacturing company. Was shorted a lot of product. They just stopped contacting me and changed their phone number. I'm now 18 months into the fight. They don't care, trust me!


yeah they donlt care tiehter probably but big billion dollar corps really DGAF
nexus 6p owner re
 so many complaints and law suits but google and Huawei DGAF
look how many people complain constantly  in google/android/youtube?GH support threads
 literally  tens of thousands of posts bitching about the same issues for literally years on end and they  do fuckall about it


----------



## kitzuki (Jun 23, 2018)

I agree they dont have most of the product in due to coming from china.  That crap isnt that fast moving from there.  The amount of entitlement for 40 bucks is exactly why I wouldn't want to run my own shop.


Be patient you waited this long whats a few more weeks?


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

weatMod said:


> yeah they donlt care tiehter probably but big billion dollar corps really DGAF
> nexus 6p owner re
> so many complaints and law suits but google and Huawei DGAF
> look how many people complain constantly  in google/android/youtube?GH support threads
> literally  tens of thousands of posts bitching about the same issues for literally years on end and they  do fuckall about it


We aren't talking about small businesses like your local pizza place trying to grow here. We are talking about opportunistic Chinese distributers. Once all these pros are done and shipped if they don't get your business again they will get someone else's. It's a preorder product that's sold out, for every cancellation they can fill a back order quicker.


----------



## Shadow LAG (Jun 23, 2018)

Conveniently hide your side of the conversation... I see from his responses you were provoking them, or being rude.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 23, 2018)

j0hnny said:


> But what were your emails? Sounds like they thought you were being a pushy cunt.


no am not and relax speedy Gonzales.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Soluble said:


> You think these are billion $ corporations that really care if you post on message boards?
> 
> Everybody is harassing them and not making it easier dealing with cancellations because they can't process quickly. All the shit is slowing it all down.


am not harraaing them you idiot,first time i sent an email.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Soluble said:


> You think these are billion $ corporations that really care if you post on message boards?
> 
> Everybody is harassing them and not making it easier dealing with cancellations because they can't process quickly. All the shit is slowing it all down.


am not harassing them you idiot,first time i sent an email.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



j0hnny said:


> But what were your emails? Sounds like they thought you were being a pushy cunt.


_
06/22/2018, 18:03_
"whatever you like
am gonna post all conversation every where if you cancel my order.
people is going to see who you are.
"



_06/22/2018, 17:46_
"you arent the only website selling this.
stop those excuses."


_06/22/2018, 17:33_
"if you have in stock,what are you waiting for?
all my friends got their sx pro on hands,you disappoint me."


_06/22/2018, 17:14_
"why my order #47656 hasn't shipped yet?"

now shut your mouth.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadow LAG said:


> Conveniently hide your side of the conversation... I see from his responses you were provoking them, or being rude.


no i am not you shut you moth too.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 23, 2018)

magico29 said:


> i havent receive my sx pro
> and customer service got nasty at me,take a look guys.
> 
> 1-It got delayed 3 days out of china
> ...


they're just fed up with the bullshit emails like yours. Stop it now because you're slowing my order down.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> they're just fed up with the bullshit emails like yours. Stop it now because you're slowing my order down.


Haha yep! Damn them for the excuse ''we are packing orders"


----------



## PsiAeon (Jun 23, 2018)

Yeah, you're being a bit of an impatient brat.

Be patient and polite. You're more than allowed to ask for the status of your order if it has been a long while, but you definitely come off as a dick to them (or any customer service person honestly)

It has been out for less than a week, give them a moment to get their bearings somewhat.


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 23, 2018)

magico29 said:


> no am not and relax speedy Gonzales.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Don't tell my pet moth what to do!
Not our (or their) fault you were acting like an impatient child. "Mommy, when is Gamestop gonna open!!!!???? THEY SAID MIDNIGHT!!! I WANNA PLAY COD!!!!" That what I imagined when I read that convo.


----------



## luan43 (Jun 23, 2018)

i am actually glad my order hasnt shipped yet (NDSHOP from japan), we can get more info on the bans and whatnot in the meantime.


----------



## dragon_from_iso (Jun 23, 2018)

This is awful funny ive emailed them many times and never got anything like this from them


----------



## SG911 (Jun 23, 2018)

I feel like most of the people complaining about this stuff. Is probably younger aged kids who probably never dealt with this before or bought from overseas & stuff. That's just me tho. Gotta learn to wait.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 23, 2018)

luan43 said:


> i am actually glad my order hasnt shipped yet (NDSHOP from japan), we can get more info on the bans and whatnot in the meantime.


yes. we've averted a few headaches. One being the bugged xci cutter version I think it was 2.4.1 that was incorrectly splitting roms and version 1.0 of SX OS with the incorrectly handled certs. That's a win in my book.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> I feel like most of the people complaining about this stuff. Is probably younger aged kids who probably never dealt with this before or bought from overseas & stuff. That's just me tho. Gotta learn to wait.


It certainly comes across that way. On a side note I work for a billion $ corporation and our customer satisfaction target is only 90%. So you can piss off 1 in 10


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh wow I haven't logged into my gbatemp account for years. 

I care about my customers. So much that I haven't had more than 4 or 5 consecutive hours of sleep in the last couple of weeks. 

The delays from the team are annoying, but they happen. Some stores ordered after us and got stock before us, we cannot help that.
We didn't even get our full shipment, just a part of it. 

Me emailing them doesn't make the products come out of the factory faster.  Patience is hard when there is insane hype and I can understand that. 

I don't mind customers emailing us, but it is hard to work so hard to please everyone and then have someone email like that, and then post the conversation online like it will somehow help anything out. It is just the customers ego being bruised because after all of the pressure we are under I don't have the energy to deal with it. 

I always have respect for respectful customers. But we are not some big corporation and we don't suck up to rude customers. If we mess up, sure, its on us. But we haven't done anything wrong here. 

There is some stat like 20% of your customers take up 80% of your time? Something like that. 
Your emails dictates that you are one of those 'problem' customers, so I have cancelled your order on our website. Provided a full refund. Cancelled your order on our shipping system that I already uploaded yesterday. There is some lucky guy that was first in line in the 2nd batch that will get your order. 

This isn't some soupnazi style business, but if you are emailing us just remember there is an actual human being on the other end. Not a robot.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Oh wow I haven't logged into my gbatemp account for years.
> 
> I care about my customers. So much that I haven't had more than 4 or 5 consecutive hours of sleep in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Good reply. Now back to it.


----------



## pcgeek52 (Jun 23, 2018)

Online shopping for modchips has changed dramatically since ps2 says. I had to wait 2 freaking months when swap magic was first released. Maybe there were not as many message boards back then but I didn't see a whole lot of where the *@&#; is my *#*,$&#*;


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

pcgeek52 said:


> Online shopping for modchips has changed dramatically since ps2 says. I had to wait 2 freaking months when swap magic was first released. Maybe there were not as many message boards back then but I didn't see a whole lot of where the *@&#; is my *#*,$&#*;


Not as many message boards and not as much entitlement.


----------



## pcgeek52 (Jun 23, 2018)

Soluble said:


> Not as many message board and not as much entitlement.


Waiting a few weeks when swap magic and flip tops were around would have been a miracle! I thought a few months on these products was pretty normal, but maybe things have changed a lot. While I'm off topic does anyone know who was actually behind the creation of swap magic?


----------



## Shadow LAG (Jun 23, 2018)

magico29 said:


> no i am not you shut you moth too.









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ModChipsDirect said:


> Oh wow I haven't logged into my gbatemp account for years.
> 
> I care about my customers. So much that I haven't had more than 4 or 5 consecutive hours of sleep in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



Well you got my business, I just ordered the SX OS from you.


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 23, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Oh wow I haven't logged into my gbatemp account for years.



Thanks for taking some time to address the issues some have here. Seems the OP was very entitled and your responses make sense to me. Your business, so you can chose who to service and give their order to someone else who isn't harassing or barraging you with snobby remarks.

I got a response that my order would be shipped the product would be received Friday afternoon and I can't wait! Thanks for giving us some local service in the US, makes the wait and stress of dealing and waiting around with customs a little lighter.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sorry but if u cant handle unlimited orders u should close the option of purchasing more from website. Just admit u bit off more than u can chew.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 23, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Sorry but if u cant handle unlimited orders u should close the option of purchasing more from website. Just admit u bit off more than u can chew.



What is it that they cannot handle?  They were waiting for a shipment from china that they had *zero* control over while it was shipping to them until they physically received it.. which they did and they are now packing orders.  So what is the issue?


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 23, 2018)

Yet they continue to take more orders they should stop untill corrected.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 23, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Yet they continue to take more orders they should stop untill corrected.



Just because 1 shipment got delayed doesn't mean future shipments will get delayed. What business stops taking orders when they can be fulfilled.  They have shipping updates posted on the product page that you can clearly see prior to ordering, so if you are not comfortable with what it says, you can order elsewhere.  Otherwise, get in line like the rest of us.  It's really that simple.


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 23, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Yet they continue to take more orders they should stop untill corrected.



Do you see any other sites not taking orders for the SX Pro? This is the underground buddy, not Best Buy or Ebay.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 23, 2018)

People like you annoy sellers
Be patient


----------



## ninjadudexp (Jun 23, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Oh wow I haven't logged into my gbatemp account for years.
> 
> I care about my customers. So much that I haven't had more than 4 or 5 consecutive hours of sleep in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...




Good you should have just cancelled his order no reason for a customer to be rude though, were all still waiting. Just buy an OS code from somewhere else in the mean time thats what i did. Didnt cancel my order been dealing with Modchipdirect for a long time they are reliable and always respone to issues. This is a brand new product that everyone wants, same thing happened with gateway, nothing they can do its the shipment from china that gets it delayed not modchip so the anger is really misplaced


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 23, 2018)

If you can’t be patient order the software release.... what more can you expect


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 23, 2018)

My experience modchipsdirect customer service was very good. I emailed them because my card kept getting declined, and I was given a phone number to call. The guy who answered was very casual, but friendly and helped me figure put my bank was rejecting the transaction and we got it sorted out. 

They seem to be more-or-less a one-man show, so I'd cut them some slack.


----------



## 210modz (Jun 23, 2018)

Well, stop bugging them and let them do their job. If not, cancel your order and wait even longer. It's that simple. I'm sure they get hundreds of emails a day from self entitled little shits that won't patiently wait like everyone else has to. Coming here and crying about it doesn't make them look bad. It makes you look bad.


----------



## jringo718 (Jun 23, 2018)

While the topic creator was acting pretty rude about this, I think cancelling his order and rubbing in how it was so close to shipping is rather petty.

I have ordered a couple of things from them in the past and I was waiting on stock to clear up to order but I guess I won't. I know that won't affect anything, but still.

The customer being rude was already met with MCD CS snapping back in their exchange. It should have stopped there since everybody in the thread already saw the topic creator was in the wrong.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 23, 2018)

moderator step in and close this thread,a lot of assholes in here.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 23, 2018)

moderator step in and close this thread,a lot of assholes in here.


----------



## RayPanimals (Jun 27, 2018)

So has anyone gotten their order from modchipsdirect yet?


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 27, 2018)

Maybe I'm old school but in my day you never treated a customer poorly no matter how much of a dick they were being. Times have changed.

Having said that, this is shady stuff so anything goes. Insult people's mothers and they will still line up to buy piracy products.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Maybe I'm old school but in my day you never treated a customer poorly no matter how much of a dick they were being. Times have changed.
> 
> Having said that, this is shady stuff so anything goes. Insult people's mothers and they will still line up to buy piracy products.


so you're sad because you used to be able to go into stores and be an asshole and got away with it but now you can't? ROFL welcome to the New World Order.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 27, 2018)

RayPanimals said:


> So has anyone gotten their order from modchipsdirect yet?


No email or update on my account yet. Ordered 5/18 and in the first batch. Waiting patiently for at least the shipping info.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 27, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> I feel like most of the people complaining about this stuff. Is probably younger aged kids who probably never dealt with this before or bought from overseas & stuff. That's just me tho. Gotta learn to wait.



Shut your moth, I'm probably old as your dad, I just hate shitty service from shady, lazy chinese dealers


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-prediction.506398/
just here to remind everyone *I told you so!*


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> so you're sad because you used to be able to go into stores and be an asshole and got away with it but now you can't? ROFL welcome to the New World Order.


You have poor reading comprehension if you managed to get the exact opposite point of what was made.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> You have poor reading comprehension if you managed to get the exact opposite point of what was made.





subcon959 said:


> Maybe I'm old school but in my day you never treated a customer poorly no matter how much of a dick they were being. Times have changed.



so a customer could go into a store and be a dick and it's ok. this is what you're saying.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> so a customer could go into a store and be a dick and it's ok. this is what you're saying.


No, I was relating to the seller's side not the customer. I was raised pretty well and am old school British so being anything other than polite and well-mannered was never an option.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

"in my day you never treated a customer poorly no matter how much of a dick they were being." I still don't see how you're relating to the seller with this statement. I never bought into the bs that the customer is always right. I worked retail and there are plenty of people who want to abuse that idea.


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 27, 2018)

Same people like this guy probably get off on the idea that they’re always right.


----------



## brndo (Jun 27, 2018)

I can't say that I'm happy with the delays or the lack of information/visibility into what was going on.

I can however say that my experience interfacing with MCD via email directly was a perfectly acceptable level of service.   

For the record, I grew impatient and had them convert my Pro order to an OS license, which was delivered promptly.


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 27, 2018)

So dealing with MCD, I cant say I have had the same experience. They were professional, and converted my SX PRO to the OS license and I got it within an hour of emailing them.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 27, 2018)

I dunno, even as a rare case I find the attitude a bit unnecessary  (I'm not saying the buyer wasn't being dickish btw).

I actually would've been more accepting of it had they just said something like they have a zero tolerance policy towards aggressive customers, rather than some weak excuse about lack of sleep or the pressure of being a seller. As if any of that is on the buyer.


----------



## TheCarlough (Jun 27, 2018)

Here’s my 2 cents

1. Most of you posting inflammatory comments (to both the OP and to MCD) have likely never worked in customer service. I get that - it’s a tech board.

2. The OP is upset. As a customer he has every right to be. Should he have been as rude as he was to MCD? No. But MCD shouldn’t have cancelled his order w/o confirming that the OP wanted this done.

3. I applaud MCD for posting here. However, he does need to develop his communication skills more. It’s oretty obvious that this is a one-person operation. There’s nothing wrong with that. However, there’s also nothing wrong with customers expecting their orders in a reasonable amount of time and to be communicated with when delays occur. 

It’s obvious that once MCD did post to this thread that many customers appreciated it and likely “calmed down”. I personally did.

The morale here is 1. Don’t treat sellers like garbage, they’re people too and 2. MCD should have communicated the delays better.

I hope they both learned the above.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 27, 2018)

RayPanimals said:


> So has anyone gotten their order from modchipsdirect yet?



If digital order then yes they were very professional and good on them.   On the pro kit I don't anyone has gotten a shipping notice yet.  

I PM'ed with them and they got them over the weekend but could not pack due to fulfillment center they used they said is only open weekday's.  I cannot figure out what is hold up at this point they have product.... just does not go out.


----------



## Thedanklol (Jun 27, 2018)

RayPanimals said:


> So has anyone gotten their order from modchipsdirect yet?


Nah still waiting for my tracking number


----------



## thedropout (Jun 27, 2018)

Just got my tracking number in an email.


----------



## blahh (Jun 27, 2018)

Got my tracking number!


----------



## asnka (Jun 28, 2018)

thedropout said:


> Just got my tracking number in an email.


Will you post your order number?


Edit: nevermind, I got mine too!


----------



## Thedanklol (Jun 28, 2018)

Lets go got the email


----------



## weatMod (Jun 28, 2018)

i don't think i have  even seen one thread where someone has sad they got a pro from anywhere ,except that one thread where they guy said he can not get his pro to work (the dongle obviously works cause he gets the  no .dat file screen,obviously it is some other problem ,likely  the file or the sd card)



brndo said:


> I can't say that I'm happy with the delays or the lack of information/visibility into what was going on.
> 
> I can however say that my experience interfacing with MCD via email directly was a perfectly acceptable level of service.
> 
> For the record, I grew impatient and had them convert my Pro order to an OS license, which was delivered promptly.



i can actually say  that even though i am  kind of hyped to get my device (not that hyped because of lack of games) i am also happy with the delay it is kind of like the more the delay
the more chance that a better free (or paid) solution could  develop and i could  still cancel
and the  OS is being updated so i did not have to bother with  the  original buggy versions, burnt e-fuses etc.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Got my email from modchipsdirect woot


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Got my email!!!!! that my order is completed!!!


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 28, 2018)

just got my tracking number. I was batch 1


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Does your modchipsdirect email have your tracking or does it confirm its done and tracking will be sent ?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Maybe I'm old school but in my day you never treated a customer poorly no matter how much of a dick they were being. Times have changed.
> 
> Having said that, this is shady stuff so anything goes. Insult people's mothers and they will still line up to buy piracy products.



You are 100% right.ANY respectable business understands that it is NEVER acceptable to lash out at the customer. MDC owner probably has a developmental disorder which is why he can't control his temper when dealing with customers. It is also why his business will NEVER make 6 figures.The owner of MDC simply does not understand basic concepts of business.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Does your modchipsdirect email have your tracking or does it confirm its done and tracking will be sent ?


mine still doesnt have but I think will get it tomorrow


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm going to paste this into all the threads where I badmouthed MCD.

It seems they did indeed stick to their promise of shipping the units out this week. I hereby apologize to the owner of MCD and hope everyone gets their SX Pro's in a timely manner!


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> You are 100% right.ANY respectable business understands that it is NEVER acceptable to lash out at the customer. MDC owner probably has a developmental disorder which is why he can't control his temper when dealing with customers. It is also why his business will NEVER make 6 figures.The owner of MDC simply does not understand basic concepts of business.


You are way way too salty. And after needing open heart surgery because of congestive heart failure, having that surgery, dying and 6 years later. My doc recommends less sodium. So stop bitching. Many of us just got confirmation our sx pro was mailed and tracking will be sent.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> You are way way too salty. And after needing open heart surgery because of congestive heart failure, having that surgery, dying and 6 years later. My doc recommends less sodium. So stop bitching. Many of us just got confirmation our sx pro was mailed and tracking will be sent.



Stop bitching? That sounds like a comment a misogynist would make. Your opinion is irrelevant since you are incapable of having a conversation without resorting to insults. Why would a random member jump in to back up MDC? Smells like a shill...


----------



## TheHackersHat (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> You are way way too salty. And after needing open heart surgery because of congestive heart failure, having that surgery, dying and 6 years later. My doc recommends less sodium. So stop bitching. Many of us just got confirmation our sx pro was mailed and tracking will be sent.


What batch we're you apart of?


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> You are 100% right.ANY respectable business understands that it is NEVER acceptable to lash out at the customer. MDC owner probably has a developmental disorder which is why he can't control his temper when dealing with customers. It is also why his business will NEVER make 6 figures.The owner of MDC simply does not understand basic concepts of business.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


>



Your immature humor is not funny. Maybe you are a little kid or an adult that hasn't grown up. Who says Salt besides people born after 2000?


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 28, 2018)

TheHackersHat said:


> What batch we're you apart of?



Those who are getting the email saying it has shipped are part of the 1st batch.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Your immature humor is not funny. Maybe you are a little kid or an adult that hasn't grown up. Who says Salt besides people born after 2000?


almost 100 percent of the people that eat food say "salt". The most hilarious part is somebody with no business is giving business advice to somebody that has a business. Classic.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> almost 100 percent of the people that eat food say "salt". The most hilarious part is somebody with no business is giving business advice to somebody that has a business. Classic.



I own a convenience store that does well over 6 figures. Any questions?


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Stop bitching? That sounds like a comment a misogynist would make. Your opinion is irrelevant since you are incapable of having a conversation without resorting to insults. Why would a random member jump in to back up MDC? Smells like a shill...


You sound like a paranoid republican conspiracy theorist who was making constant posts that were getting closed because you think the mods are buddies with mcd. Get outside and get some fresh air mate. I've had my account for awhile and lurked even longer. You can dish it out but not take it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheHackersHat said:


> What batch we're you apart of?


First batch. Ordered early 5/18


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I own a convenience store that does well over 6 figures. Any questions?


Dude just chill, leave while people are starting to troll you, I know you are mad, your threads were locked because of being toxic, just chill and find somewhere else to get you sx pro, it will take more time, but you didnt like the customer service so you left


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I own a convenience store that does well over 6 figures. Any questions?


yet you have time to argue with teenagers over the internet..mmm sure you do buddy.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> You sound like a paranoid republican conspiracy theorist who was making constant posts that were getting closed because the mods are buddies with mcd. Get outside and get some fresh air mate. I've had my account for awhile and lurked even longer. You can dish it out but not take it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


me too first batch


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> yet you have time to argue with teenagers over the internet..mmm sure you do buddy.


If my life is so good that you can't believe it is true than I take that as a compliment. Thanks buddy I work hard.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> If my life is so good that you can't believe it is true than I take that as a compliment. Thanks buddy I work hard.


well then Mr. Maluma what makes you happy?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 28, 2018)

Switchsx.com got the same abuse. In the end it just made the OP look bad since the people who did ordered from them confirmed they got their SX Pros. I just got mine today  came with a free case


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> If my life is so good that you can't believe it is true than I take that as a compliment. Thanks buddy I work hard.



You make six figs, yet you're whining about being "silenced" over a $40 product? 

I too make six figs, as a landlord of an apartment complex in LA. 40 bucks is chump change to me. It doesn't sound like you live the good life if 40 bucks is such a detriment to you.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> You make six figs, yet you're whining about being "silenced" over a $40 product?
> 
> I too make six figs, as a landlord of an apartment complex in LA. 40 bucks is chump change to me. It doesn't sound like you live the good life if 40 bucks is such a detriment to you.



It's on principle,it's something kids like you are too young to understand since your whole generation has zero respect for anything or anyone. Most of the people defending MDC are shills or little kids that don't understand how the real world operates.


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 28, 2018)

one email said order complete and came from modchipsdirect.  second email came from game console parts and contained UPS tracking link


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It's on principle,it's something kids like you are too young to understand since your whole generation has zero respect for anything or anyone. Most of the people defending MDC are shills or little kids that don't understand how the real world operates.


and thats why those kids that waited 2 more days than you are getting the product and you are not, real world problems for the impatient


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It's on principle,it's something kids like you are too young to understand since your whole generation has zero respect for anything or anyone. Most of the people defending MDC are shills or little kids that don't understand how the real world operates.


I still don't know how you can think that MDC which is probably run by 1 to 2 guys at most somehow has time and money to pay for shills on the internet. The concept of shills is best reserved for political topics. Dude if you're so grown up and have money how can you be so delusional as to think that a small videogame modchip company is hiring shills because their orders got delayed. Don't be absurd.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kramer987 said:


> one email said order complete and came from modchipsdirect.  second email came from game console parts and contained UPS tracking link


wow thanks for telling me, I had only seen the first email because the actual tracking number was automatically put in a different folder.


----------



## F34R (Jun 28, 2018)

Got both emails.  Order complete a couple hours ago, and the shipment email just now.  It isn't going be shipped until tomorrow at the earliest, and it's USPS, so it most likely won't be here until next week.


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

kramer987 said:


> one email said order complete and came from modchipsdirect.  second email came from game console parts and contained UPS tracking link


How far apart??

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> I still don't know how you can think that MDC which is probably run by 1 to 2 guys at most somehow has time and money to pay for shills on the internet. The concept of shills is best reserved for political topics. Dude if you're so grown up and have money how can you be so delusional as to think that a small videogame modchip company is hiring shills because their orders got delayed. Don't be absurd.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Where was the second email? Spam? Was it from a different sender ?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> How far apart??
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yeah it was from Game Console Parts and it was not in my inbox I found it in promotions folder

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Tracking Number: xxxxxxxxx*
*Expected Delivery by*
*MONDAY2 JULY2018by
8:00pm*

*woohooo*


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> yeah it was from Game Console Parts and it was not in my inbox I found it in promotions folder
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Didn't get mine and just checked promotions in my email and the code was there all along!


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Thank you so much. Didn't get mine and just checked promotions in my email and the code was there all along!


like seven minutes apart.  I disabled all those bullshit labels that Gmail uses so both my emails just went to my inbox.

*Expected Delivery by*
*MONDAY2 JULY2018by
8:00pm*
*In-Transit*
June 27, 2018 at 10:08 pm

Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility

GRAND RAPIDS MI DISTRIBUTION CENTER ANNEX


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Now we wait

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kramer987 said:


> like seven minutes apart.  I disabled all those bullshit labels that Gmail uses so both my emails just went to my inbox.
> 
> *Expected Delivery by*
> *MONDAY2 JULY2018by*
> ...


How do you disable that? Been using Gmail since beta and didn't know you could.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Now we wait
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


actually i don't know. :/


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> actually i don't know. :/


will show you when I get to work


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 28, 2018)

Im glad batch 1 got theirs batch 2 games are coming or he is an idiot the page says estimated shipping for batch 2 is july 6 but thats a friday they dont work fri sat sun


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> actually i don't know. :/







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

just uncheck whatever you don't want.  i personally remove all of that junk and use the Unread First in Inbox Type


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Got my tracking yesterday !!! Yay


----------



## magico29 (Jun 28, 2018)

jringo718 said:


> While the topic creator was acting pretty rude about this, I think cancelling his order and rubbing in how it was so close to shipping is rather petty.
> 
> I have ordered a couple of things from them in the past and I was waiting on stock to clear up to order but I guess I won't. I know that won't affect anything, but still.
> 
> The customer being rude was already met with MCD CS snapping back in their exchange. It should have stopped there since everybody in the thread already saw the topic creator was in the wrong.


who cares,i ordered from china last night i got tracking number already.they still accepting orders and do not ship the products.
they need to learn how to do business and your business depends on customers money and nothing else.


----------



## kramer987 (Jun 28, 2018)

looks like they did 2-day shipping instead.  not sure.  but i won't be around Saturday anyway so wasn't concerned.

*Expected Delivery by*
*SATURDAY30 JUNE2018by
8:00pm*
*Status*
*In-Transit*
June 28, 2018 at 4:24 am

Departed USPS Regional Facility

GRAND RAPIDS MI DISTRIBUTION CENTER ANNEX


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 2, 2018)

mine said that too and still hasn't arrived. So frustrating.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 3, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> mine said that too and still hasn't arrived. So frustrating.



Communication is just horribly bad and I find it to easy how they blame co-packer for weekends off.  After thinking about it they should divert shipment to owners home and actually work weekend.  

Also batch 2 email sounded like it has some BS "Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing." It sounds like they don't want to pack in boxes and to save time throw in bags.   Has anyone heard of a single case of batch siezed due to logo?

Longer I wait more I feel wrong choice was made ordering here.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 3, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Communication is just horribly bad and I find it to easy how they blame co-packer for weekends off.  After thinking about it they should divert shipment to owners home and actually work weekend.
> 
> Also batch 2 email sounded like it has some BS "Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing." It sounds like they don't want to pack in boxes and to save time throw in bags.   Has anyone heard of a single case of batch siezed due to logo?
> 
> Longer I wait more I feel wrong choice was made ordering here.


What I said is of no fault of their own. They already shipped. the delay has been with the postal service. they changed the expected delivery date 3 times. first time I've seen that happening. as far as the packaging they're not lying either. I've bought from them before and didn't get the packaging because it is a risk with customs. It doesn't affect you if you buy 1 product yourself from china but if a business orders hundreds and thousands then it does make a difference.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 3, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> What I said is of no fault of their own. They already shipped. the delay has been with the postal service. they changed the expected delivery date 3 times. first time I've seen that happening. as far as the packaging they're not lying either. I've bought from them before and didn't get the packaging because it is a risk with customs. It doesn't affect you if you buy 1 product yourself from china but if a business orders hundreds and thousands then it does make a difference.



I get what your saying but have you seen any other US reseller have problem with TX Pro packaging? I personally have not.  I guess they are on batch 2 now so guess soon they can redeem/prove they are running properly.  

And I hope my doubts are wrong and they knock it out of ballpark getting future batches out.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 3, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Oh wow I haven't logged into my gbatemp account for years.
> 
> I care about my customers. So much that I haven't had more than 4 or 5 consecutive hours of sleep in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


I just want to thank you and your store team for including me in the first batch. Received my two pro units from your store 2 days ago. You guys made my best friends day when I surprised him with one of my 3 pro units


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 3, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I get what your saying but have you seen any other US reseller have problem with TX Pro packaging? I personally have now.  I guess they are on batch 2 now so guess soon they can redeem/prove they are running properly.
> 
> And I hope my doubts are wrong and they knock it out of ballpark getting future batches out.


they're probably being extra cautious because they got burned before. When customs takes your shit and just says "sorry" and you loose thousands of dollars if not tens of thousands of dollars and not to mention that no one will get their product anytime soon...I don't mind not having the packaging.


----------



## Nickbo (Jul 3, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Communication is just horribly bad and I find it to easy how they blame co-packer for weekends off.  After thinking about it they should divert shipment to owners home and actually work weekend.
> 
> Also batch 2 email sounded like it has some BS "Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing." It sounds like they don't want to pack in boxes and to save time throw in bags.   Has anyone heard of a single case of batch siezed due to logo?
> 
> Longer I wait more I feel wrong choice was made ordering here.


They did it because modchips are technically seize able and the had issues in the past. I got everything but the box and had to do my own stickers. Otherwise its working great!


----------



## ModDog (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone in batch 2 get sent any info about shipment?  Was wondering if they were going out.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 6, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Anyone in batch 2 get sent any info about shipment?  Was wondering if they were going out.


I do. Let me pull up my email. Might take a minute.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_Dear ____,


Thank you once again for ordering the SX Pro.

Your order will be apart of the 2nd batch that we get from the team. The package from CHINA that contains your order is on its way, we have a confirmed courier tracking number. Please note we have no control over delays, shipping times, and if the package gets stuck in customs for a couple of days. The first batch got delayed in Chinese customs for 3 days becuase of a holiday they have there. 

Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing. 

It will take about 1 full week to get here if everything goes well. We are very hesitant to put a date on you getting a tracking number becuase people get very anxious when the date is missed. Unfortunately 4th of July is a public holiday, and the company we use to send packages doesnt send on weekend. We hope that we can get some orders out on the 6th of July, and the rest will follow in the first days of the following week. It is a large batch so not every single order can be sent on the same day. 

***Please check the product page for updates on the batch BEFORE emailing us, we simply cannot run our business efficiently if we have to update everyone everyday on the status of their order. We are here to help, but you have no idea the amount of emails we get daily saying 'What is the satus of my order'. It takes a long time to respond to each email which slows us down. If the package gets delayed we will update the page, we will not email everyone every single time there is an update***

The SX PRO is great. Many customers are ordering the SX OS off us, which is just the software. The product you ordered has the SX OS license inbuilt. We cannot email you a code as it is on your device. However if you have a way to deliver the payload through your phone/PC etc, and just want a license we are happy to CHANGE your order to this. We will just email you a code, and provide the code for just $30 USD. This means you will get a partial refund for the difference in cost ($10) + a refund on shipping since we can just email you the code. A lot of people that are tech savy have been doing this. 



Please check out the Team Xecutor website for details on files and software to use with your product. 1.2 software is already out. 


Thanks again!_

This is an email I got a few days ago.


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 6, 2018)

Today is the day some of us Batch 2 people should get emails that our SX Pros have shipped! The remaining Batch 2 orders will ship Monday according to their web page (see below). Either way, we should have it in hand by next weekend!

“2nd batch is sold out - Has been received by us. Thursday we start packing. Friday (6th of July) we start sending out orders. We don't know if we can get all orders out on Friday, if not then it will be Monday.“


----------



## ModDog (Jul 6, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Today is the day some of us Batch 2 people should get emails that our SX Pros have shipped! The remaining Batch 2 orders will ship Monday according to their web page (see below). Either way, we should have it in hand by next weekend!
> 
> “2nd batch is sold out - Has been received by us. Thursday we start packing. Friday (6th of July) we start sending out orders. We don't know if we can get all orders out on Friday, if not then it will be Monday.“



I really wish they had a better line of communication.   I was wondering if any batch 2 people got tracking numbers or if they are taking long 4th weekend off, and not working thus/friday.   And ship starting next week.

Hoping to see someone say they got tracking on batch 2.  But I'm kinda wondering if it will be next week as they tend to seem a bit slow.


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 6, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I really wish they had a better line of communication.   I was wondering if any batch 2 people got tracking numbers or if they are taking long 4th weekend off, and not working thus/friday.   And ship starting next week.
> 
> Hoping to see someone say they got tracking on batch 2.  But I'm kinda wondering if it will be next week as they tend to seem a bit slow.



Well their website does say:  "Friday (6th of July) we start sending out orders."  

So based off of that information, they are open and working today.  

I'm sure MCD will mass email everyone as well, just like they did with Batch 1.   Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 6, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Well their website does say:  "Friday (6th of July) we start sending out orders."
> 
> So based off of that information, they are open and working today.
> 
> I'm sure MCD will mass email everyone as well, just like they did with Batch 1.   Keep your eyes peeled.


My Body is ready. 

What game "Backups" are you guys going to use first, if any? I'm going to "backup" xenoblade 2.


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 6, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> My Body is ready.
> 
> What game "Backups" are you guys going to use first, if any? I'm going to "backup" xenoblade 2.



I never played Xeno 2, but I am currently playing Y's VIII and it is a remarkable game that is so much fun to play!  I heard it being compared to Xeno 2 so that's why I brought it up.  Y's VIII battle system is quite action packed as opposed to Xeno 2, so I heard.  Though, I can attest that the battle system is action packed and fun for sure in Y's VIII and I have tried it myself for 20 hours so far.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 6, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I never played Xeno 2, but I am currently playing Y's VIII and it is a remarkable game that is so much fun to play!  I heard it being compared to Xeno 2 so that's why I brought it up.  Y's VIII battle system is quite action packed as opposed to Xeno 2, so I heard.  Though, I can attest that the battle system is action packed and fun for sure in Y's VIII and I have tried it myself for 20 hours so far.


I played Y's VIII on PC a while ago. Was a great game. Xenoblade doesn't look like it has more action (from what I've seen) so you're right. Hopefully TX gets their supply together better for batch 3 and 4. I'm in batch 2 and I'd hate to have to wait that long.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 6, 2018)

Getting twords end of day.  Anyone from batch two get tracking or any movement on order?  I hope I am wrong but I'm guessing does not ship till next week.


----------



## josephdin (Jul 6, 2018)

still no word on batch #2 shipments? My friend is in batch 2 so i will keep you guys updated


----------



## radrom (Jul 6, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Getting twords end of day.  Anyone from batch two get tracking or any movement on order?  I hope I am wrong but I'm guessing does not ship till next week.





josephdin said:


> still no word on batch #2 shipments? My friend is in batch 2 so i will keep you guys updated



Batch 2 here - just got my email about an hour ago with tracking info from MCD


----------



## josephdin (Jul 9, 2018)

hamrawk said:


> Batch 2 here - just got my email about an hour ago with tracking info from MCD



lol i got a kick out of my friend being salty/upset that his batch 2 order did not ship on friday, but then he also told me that modchipsdirect keeps flipflopping on whats going on, first they said some of batch 2 shipped out on friday (40% not even 50%) and the rest go out on monday, they went as far as to change that from "the rest will go out monday" to "the rest of the orders will go out by early next week" giving them the option select of monday-tuesday-wednesday basically. I like how people are actually defending crap like this by saying ohhhhh "some of us have patience"  lolol seriously screw modchipsdirect, This was supposed to be a batch 1 order to begin with.


----------



## radrom (Jul 9, 2018)

josephdin said:


> lol i got a kick out of my friend being salty/upset that his batch 2 order did not ship on friday, but then he also told me that modchipsdirect keeps flipflopping on whats going on, first they said some of batch 2 shipped out on friday (40% not even 50%) and the rest go out on monday, they went as far as to change that from "the rest will go out monday" to "the rest of the orders will go out by early next week" giving them the option select of monday-tuesday-wednesday basically. I like how people are actually defending crap like this by saying ohhhhh "some of us have patience"  lolol seriously screw modchipsdirect, This was supposed to be a batch 1 order to begin with.



I dunno, man.  Batch 1, Batch 2, I'm happy with how things have gone.  That's me though.


----------



## jigglesthefett (Jul 9, 2018)

I just got my batch 2 shipping confirmation. Order #48944! Since I'm in Michigan, I should get it in a day or two at the most. I'm very excited.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 9, 2018)

hamrawk said:


> I dunno, man.  Batch 1, Batch 2, I'm happy with how things have gone.  That's me though.



You are in the minority they flat out stink at getting thing out on a timely manner.   Basically dates mean nothing to them.  I have lost trust completely with their words.

I don't mean anything against you but yest they do meet the deadline for a very few... those are vocal about how great MCD is.  And they are good at digital, really good.   But getting out physical they are horrible on.

I can't figure out if it's problems or lack of effort.  When you have the products and just don't get them shipped out in timely manner... something is wrong with business.  I mean if they cared they would work late monday but I don't see it happening.  How many from batch 2 got notice today?  As it was not 100 as MCD previously was saying.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 10, 2018)

hamrawk said:


> k.



Well I may be the one wrong.  A friend said they got a email a few hour's ago.   Who know's.

I still give them digital is great.  So I would love to be proved wrong on this.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

Check out https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-packaging.511179/  .  Packaging is horrible and now having "in stock" pro kits for higher price and not shipping out to people waiting in batch 4 is wrong.

If thinking of buying don't go here just look and see: http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro-in-stock.html


----------



## ShootTheCore616 (Jul 15, 2018)

Has anyone bought just the SX OS from them? Is it a quick turnaround? Also, is it recommended to use prepaid cards when purchasing from them and what's the best prepaid card to go with? Thanks!


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

ShootTheCore616 said:


> Has anyone bought just the SX OS from them? Is it a quick turnaround? Also, is it recommended to use prepaid cards when purchasing from them and what's the best prepaid card to go with? Thanks!



Digital they seem to do less then 24 hour's as they mention.  I would suggest trying another one if you look above how they are packing PRO's so horribly, and selling a "in-stock" for 25 extra instead of shipping that product to rightful people waiting who already paid.

I would try elsewhere if you need anysupport... they are not so nice.   As long as get it and don't need support yes they will work.  But honestly read about them and I would think of someone else to buy from.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jul 15, 2018)

ModDog said:


> You are in the minority they flat out stink at getting thing out on a timely manner.   Basically dates mean nothing to them.  I have lost trust completely with their words.
> 
> I don't mean anything against you but yest they do meet the deadline for a very few... those are vocal about how great MCD is.  And they are good at digital, really good.   But getting out physical they are horrible on.
> 
> I can't figure out if it's problems or lack of effort.  When you have the products and just don't get them shipped out in timely manner... something is wrong with business.  I mean if they cared they would work late monday but I don't see it happening.  How many from batch 2 got notice today?  As it was not 100 as MCD previously was saying.



MDC is crap,I complained about them lying and they cancelled my order after a one month wait. All the people saying MDC is legit,is MDC themselves making new accounts. Now they are charging 20$ extra to skip the "pre-order".The only people that still buy from MDC are slow in processing information.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

Maluma said:


> MDC is crap,I complained about them lying and they cancelled my order after a one month wait. All the people saying MDC is legit,is MDC themselves making new accounts. Now they are charging 20$ extra to skip the "pre-order".The only people that still buy from MDC are slow in processing information.



They seem great.. until you have to talk to them.   They honestly could care less about customers and LIE to be lazy.  They don't put stickers on, don't use real packaging (the dongle, usb cord, and jig could rub depending on shippig!).   And they take weekends off and blame it on a magical shipping center.... they don't take items home to pack on weekend.   

I could not believe they opened their self up for credit card disputes.  They only just added that you get no packaging in listing a day or so ago. Everyone before it went up is 100 percent justified to say item was not as described.  They show item with decal's on on product page, and until about a day ago did not mention no packaging.  You can't change things like this after selling items you need to notify before selling.  And the "in-stock" that they jacked price up instead of shipping to people on waiting list is just wrong.. very bad.

I normally wish companies well but MCD is no good.  I hope them being lazy and not caring causes people to call Credit Cards.  They only will listen if it hurts financially.  It would not surprise me if they get a lot of not as described to Credit Cards they find the packaging and send it out.  But would take enough people to get their attention as right now they could care less.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh my God, stop with the personal attacks children. If you aren't happy go elsewhere.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

k3rizz3k said:


> Oh my God, stop with the personal attacks children. If you aren't happy go elsewhere.



Please read it before thinking it's personal attacks.  Read above MCD did a horrible job.  It is TO LATE to go elsewhere as I already got it just am not in any way happy with customer treatment or how they act.   They should have made things clear before ordering you cant change it after getting orders as they don't want to pack.  Or push dates back as they did not want to work weekends.

I and many others will go elsewhere on future purchases but we are discussing one that it is to late, and we had no idea they would treat us like this or we would have went elsewhere on batch 2 orders.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jul 15, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Please read it before thinking it's personal attacks.  Read above MCD did a horrible job.  It is TO LATE to go elsewhere as I already got it just am not in any way happy with customer treatment or how they act.   They should have made things clear before ordering you cant change it after getting orders as they don't want to pack.  Or push dates back as they did not want to work weekends.
> 
> I and many others will go elsewhere on future purchases but we are discussing one that it is to late, and we had no idea they would treat us like this or we would have went elsewhere on batch 2 orders.


I think I was more replying to earlier comments, as they were trolling.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 15, 2018)

@aos10 search


----------



## aos10 (Jul 15, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> @aos10 search


for what?


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jul 15, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I don't mean offense but you are one trolling posting in topic that has 0 to do with you i'm guessing?  If you were batch two at MCD then please weigh in would love to see your feelings.
> 
> But why don't you allow thread to stay on topic about MCD and not hijack thread with your comments and let customers talk.  Seems only fair we can disuses our experience I think.  And I hope others read it if you get thread off topic others might not see very vital info they should have before ever ordering fromm MCD.


I was second batch, and I've received mine. (My son's actually) Patience is a virtue. In a market in this area, delays are common. I didn't get much communication, but you know what? I got communication when it was relevant, with the relevant info I wanted. Bugging them just slows everything down.


----------



## Chary (Jul 15, 2018)

Stop with the bickering or this thread will be locked. Keep it to on topic discussions, and NOT flaming/trolling.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 15, 2018)

Soluble said:


> You think these are billion $ corporations that really care if you post on message boards?
> 
> Everybody is harassing them and not making it easier dealing with cancellations because they can't process quickly. All the shit is slowing it all down.


What's laughable is that you think modchipsdirect is a billion-dollar corporation.


----------



## Soluble (Jul 16, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> What's laughable is that you think modchipsdirect is a billion-dollar corporation.


What's laughable is you didn't even read what I said?


----------



## ModDog (Jul 16, 2018)

Soluble said:


> What's laughable is you didn't even read what I said?



Might be in part he thinks it said it in product details about no packaging when we ordered.  I will write same thing as I did in other thread basically they added no packaging in last few days, it has NOT been up for long or during batch 1 or 2 purchases


"This was added within past few day's.... Was not up there when batch 1 and 2 purchased order's. We ordered with full expectation of getting packaging they added this due to bad feedback over them throwing in bag. With no packaging and no decals placed on it there is enough a Credit Card would side with you and they lose money so this was added.

But yes its up there good for future purchase (i mean it I'm happy they added it). But no it was not up there all this time."

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-packaging.511179/page-2


----------



## kitzuki (Jul 16, 2018)

ModDog said:


> Might be in part he thinks it said it in product details about no packaging when we ordered.  I will write same thing as I did in other thread basically they added no packaging in last few days, it has NOT been up for long or during batch 1 or 2 purchases
> 
> 
> "This was added within past few day's.... Was not up there when batch 1 and 2 purchased order's. We ordered with full expectation of getting packaging they added this due to bad feedback over them throwing in bag. With no packaging and no decals placed on it there is enough a Credit Card would side with you and they lose money so this was added.
> ...




You would contact your credit card company due not getting a box and having to put the stickers on?  Its not being sold as a collectors edition or anything.  Keep in mind MCD was cheaper than a bunch of re-sellers and hardly any of them had a !00% smooth launch.

the heck is wrong with people these days


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jul 16, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> You would contact your credit card company due not getting a box and having to put the stickers on?  Its not being sold as a collectors edition or anything.  Keep in mind MCD was cheaper than a bunch of re-sellers and hardly any of them had a !00% smooth launch.
> 
> the heck is wrong with people these days



Not everyone has low self esteem,some people actually demand to be respected by the companies they are doing business with. This is why credit cards are a blessing if you know how to control your spending.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 16, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> You would contact your credit card company due not getting a box and having to put the stickers on?  Its not being sold as a collectors edition or anything
> 
> the heck is wrong with people these days



After talking to them via email they are not very nice on customer service.  I even tried to help them telling them they needed to add no packaging before ordering so if anything I saved them future disputes. Past such as batch 1 and 2 there was 0 mention in product page when odering so very valid dispute. They honestly deserve Disputes from everyone they decided to change order from what page showed on order.  But no I did not dispute.

So no I did not dispute, but yes I would have won I suspect.  And they are pretty bad talking to on trying to just get the box'es we should have from begining.


----------



## kitzuki (Jul 16, 2018)

ModDog said:


> After talking to them via email they are not very nice on customer service.  I even tried to help them telling them they needed to add no packaging before ordering so if anything I saved them future disputes. Past such as batch 1 and 2 there was 0 mention in product page when odering so very valid dispute. They honestly deserve Disputes from everyone they decided to change order from what page showed on order.  But no I did not dispute.
> 
> So no I did not dispute, but yes I would have won I suspect.  And they are pretty bad talking to on trying to just get the box'es we should have from begining.




Working in the financial industry they will most likely ask:

Does the Product Work?
Was it sent to you?
Have contacted the Seller to process a refund?
It will be a giant waste of time opening a dispute for I didn't get a box.



Maluma said:


> Not everyone has low self esteem,some people actually demand to be respected by the companies they are doing business with. This is why credit cards are a blessing if you know how to control your spending.


 

Low self esteem has nothing to do with me not caring that a working product I paid a mere 40 dollars did not come with a special TX box.

The pricing is a apoint that I dont care as long as it isnt damaged and works.  How's your Pro order coming btw?


----------



## ModDog (Jul 16, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> Working in the financial industry they will most likely ask:
> ....
> It will be a giant waste of time opening a dispute for I didn't get a box.
> ....



I'm going to leave this thread alone for night soon, I wanted to spread my experience and in no way make this personal.  Some seem to be taking personal (not talking about you just in general).

But you forgot a huge thing that is product as advertised.   Does it look like pictures of product?  Answer is no there are no decals on unit when received compare to site.  And the packaging is actually a decent thing to not tell people they won't get till after ordering.  It is a valid dispute with Credit Card and I'm wiling to bet  you would win (again no I have not done this)  MCD is ONLY US reseller to have these issues.

They needed to have no packaging on product page when we ordered not add it a day or two ago and think they are good.  If I was them I would magically find all the boxes they could not and ship them out and everyone is happy (besides the part of how jig, dongle, usb could have knocked into each other depending on how package was treated).


----------



## kitzuki (Jul 16, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I'm going to leave this thread alone for night soon, I wanted to spread my experience and in no way make this personal.  Some seem to be taking personal (not talking about you just in general).
> 
> But you forgot a huge thing that is product as advertised.   Does it look like pictures of product?  Answer is no there are no decals on unit when received compare to site.  And the packaging is actually a decent thing to not tell people they won't get till after ordering.  It is a valid dispute with Credit Card and I'm wiling to bet  you would win (again no I have not done this)  MCD is ONLY US reseller to have these issues.
> 
> They needed to have no packaging on product page when we ordered not add it a day or two ago and think they are good.  If I was them I would magically find all the boxes they could not and ship them out and everyone is happy (besides the part of how jig, dongle, usb could have knocked into each other depending on how package was treated).




https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-painfully-slow-and-fishy-shipping.511182/ >> Digitopz US Seller


https://gbatemp.net/threads/warning...ro-or-xecuter-sx-os-from-switchsx-com.508406/ >> switchsx.com /3dfalshcart.com TX Website US seller

https://gbatemp.net/threads/axiogame-has-not-delivered-my-sx-pro-after-15-days.510738/ >> Axiogame >> TX Website US Seller

I mean looking at this forum there are a bunch But *Surely *Modchipdirect is the only one.


Like i said it got delayed i dont care about a box because on their website it never did show one but whatever I wont reply to anymore boxgate stuff.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 16, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-painfully-slow-and-fishy-shipping.511182/ >> Digitopz US Seller
> 
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/warning...ro-or-xecuter-sx-os-from-switchsx-com.508406/ >> switchsx.com /3dfalshcart.com TX Website US seller
> ...



Really last one as I'm tired of this we all have better things to do.   But either my words are coming out wrong or there is a communication problem.

MCD is only one *not to ship proper packaging, * and take time to put them together. Speaking of US resellers when I say only one.   Delay's can happen I'm not mad about 3 different batch 2 delay's.  It was the fact they did not ship in box and did not warn us about it when purchasing.

They are only one with this box issue.  Delay is not the main issue here it happens on over seas shipments.  Were talking about same company who is fine with not shipping out all SX pro's to people who have paid and waiting, you can buy for a price jacked up 25 dollar's ( http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro-in-stock.html ).  But again my main thing is how they did not ship in proper packaging and we were never told when paying.


*Some did not believe me they added the comes without package within past day or so.  Please look at google cache to prove it NEVER said it till a few day's ago.


----------

